# How to get onto pellet



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

I feed my'rhom' tilapia and snapper. But he hates shrimp. Id like to get him on a staple diet of carnivore pellet how do i do this? he just spits out things he doesnt like


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jonah said:


> I feed my'rhom' tilapia and snapper. But he hates shrimp. Id like to get him on a staple diet of carnivore pellet how do i do this? he just spits out things he doesnt like


The best way to get them on a pellet is when they are young.
I find sinking pellets work best as some p's may be afraid to come up for the floaters.
Drop in a couple at a time and see if it goes for them.
You cant force them to take them all you can do is try and if they do they do.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Feefa said:


> I feed my'rhom' tilapia and snapper. But he hates shrimp. Id like to get him on a staple diet of carnivore pellet how do i do this? he just spits out things he doesnt like


The best way to get them on a pellet is when they are young.
I find sinking pellets work best as some p's may be afraid to come up for the floaters.
Drop in a couple at a time and see if it goes for them.
You cant force them to take them all you can do is try and if they do they do.
[/quote]

Hes 5-6inches, is that still considered young? I try massivore and carnivore pellets. He mouths them repeatedly as i think he knows its food as the tetras swarm them. But he doesnt swallow it, does mouthing them give me hope he'll eventually eat them? Should i starve and try feeding only pellet at his next feed?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jonah said:


> I feed my'rhom' tilapia and snapper. But he hates shrimp. Id like to get him on a staple diet of carnivore pellet how do i do this? he just spits out things he doesnt like


The best way to get them on a pellet is when they are young.
I find sinking pellets work best as some p's may be afraid to come up for the floaters.
Drop in a couple at a time and see if it goes for them.
You cant force them to take them all you can do is try and if they do they do.
[/quote]

Hes 5-6inches, is that still considered young? I try massivore and carnivore pellets. He mouths them repeatedly as i think he knows its food as the tetras swarm them. But he doesnt swallow it, does mouthing them give me hope he'll eventually eat them? Should i starve and try feeding only pellet at his next feed?
[/quote]

If he's mouthing then it's def a good sign, I would starve him a bit and keep trying


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

feefa is it normal for them to only eat off the bottom. This is a planted tank so he hides and only comes out to eat after the food has sunk to the bottom.

plus where in canada are you?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jonah said:


> feefa is it normal for them to only eat off the bottom. This is a planted tank so he hides and only comes out to eat after the food has sunk to the bottom.
> 
> plus where in canada are you?


It depends on the individual fish, I've had p's that get the food before it hits the ground.
I also soread out the feedings though to every 2-3days so I know they are hungry.

I'm from the Toronto area


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nearly impossible Once it's a decent size.. Unless you got a fish that is super aggressive and comes to the top of the tank for feedings like my manny did.. But it was only like 4.5-5".. Even if it is that bold it's still hit and miss with pellets.


----------



## timbruun (Aug 4, 2009)

have to really watch the starving when other fish are in the tank. You can lose them before then decide to eat pellets.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

timbruun said:


> have to really watch the starving when other fish are in the tank. You can lose them before then decide to eat pellets.


It's a Rhom that should be kept solo


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

He was probably talking about the tetras.

My rhom is also in a planted tank, and he only comes out to eat when the tank lights are off. He is around 6" or bigger. I would suggest waiting a week then feed it. If it doesnt take it then, keep trying and only feed the carnivore pellets until it eats them. After that, its easy as pie.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

maknwar said:


> He was probably talking about the tetras.
> 
> My rhom is also in a planted tank, and he only comes out to eat when the tank lights are off. He is around 6" or bigger. I would suggest waiting a week then feed it. If it doesnt take it then, keep trying and only feed the carnivore pellets until it eats them. After that, its easy as pie.


Who cares if the tetras starve?

Mine will come out like a minute after the food goes in but not the ravenous feeding you see everywhere on the net. How do i starve it whilst still cleaning the tank? I have no divider thinking may invest in some gloves as protection. Hes never gone after me usually he runs and hides but starved i dont know what he'll do


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He'll be fine, a week without food is nothing for these fish

Also the tetras wont starve they will nibble on the pellets


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah dude don't worry he's not gonna run out and attack you... Just scare him a bit with a net and keep the net in the water by where your working so he knows if he comes over there he's gonna get caught.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

no success except for the mouthing, but to be honest i havent tried. He has suddenly decided he likes shrimp hes wolfing down pieces like theres no tomorrow, equivalent of 3 large shrimp a sitting.


----------

